# Internet Connectivity Issue



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not sure how best to describe my problem or if this is the right area. Recently the internet on my computer has been acting up. The only thing that's changed is the installation of .NET Framework 4.0 which I don't think would cause this. Both gaming and on websites they are intermittently working. I did have a problem with zone alarm's firewall causing a very similar issue. That has been uninstalled and I ran the cleanup tool also which didn't resolve the issue. The only thing I haven't tried yet because I haven't had time to, and can't currently because I use my PC to connect to work, is starting up in normal mode with everything in start up disabled. 

I've run several virus scans, switched out my router, direct connected to my modem, enabled and disabled windows firewall. Pingtest.net seems to either not load, or be unable to determine my packet loss when I'm having this problem. I don't know what else could be causing this issue or how to track it down. Any advice is greatly appreciated. :smile:

EDIT: I use firefox with NoScript and have allowed globally and made sure I was up to date with the plug-in. It also happens in my work application, WoW, and starcraft 2.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Is this a wired or wireless issue?

Try the XP System Restore, go back in time were everything was working as it is:
How to restore Windows XP to a previous state

If that didn't help pls provide us some more info and output:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

I use ATT. Wired. No active running AV they are all on demand scanners. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Joe.JOE-1A8BF3CB3B8>ipconf /all
'ipconf' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\User Name>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Viper
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ether
net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-9D-91-07
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.151.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.151.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.151.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 01, 2011 7:10:45 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 02, 2011 7:10:45 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ether
net #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-9D-91-08


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the output, interesting subnet... can you also provide another ipconfig /all of a working computer?

What is the Make and Model of your Modem/Router?


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

Unfortunately... I don't have one. It would be all the asside from the IP address it'd be 192.168.151.101


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Currently what type of Security or Firewall software do you have?

Do you have the latest driver for your network adapter?


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

Clean start up and services didn't help. =(


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

EnigmaticOne said:


> Clean start up and services didn't help. =(


Pls see Post 6 and try not to overlook our Posts to expedite the troubleshooting process.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry, as i said before I have no active AV programs, and the firewall has been uninstalled. The windows firewall both enabled and disabled have not made a difference. Yes, current drivers for the network card.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

2xg said:


> Pls see Post 6 and try not to overlook our Posts to expedite the troubleshooting process.


Due to my connectivity issues the page is not always displaying properly. This is probably why I didn't see post 6.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have a spare network cable?

It will be nice if perhaps you can have a friend to come over and test the connection. Also an ipconfig /all would be great. We need to see if the router is at fault or your network adapter.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

I've bypassed the router already, even switched it out with another one. I've also tried a different network cable both from the modem to the router and to the router. Direct connected to the modem as well. Only difference there should be the DNS settings. I just have the router point to the modem for DNS and let it handle that. I'll see what I can do about getting another PC on the same connection, the problem is that it's intermittent I've only had one hiccup from it in the last 4 hours where yesterday it was constant. 

Is there anything you can recommend that would test connectivity that would be more reliable than a browser, or game intermittently not working? Something I can set to monitor the connection? For example when I'm having the issue on my main PC I can usually do a ping google.com -n 1000 I can watch the requests time out in real time. Unfortunately it's not every web domain, and it's very intermittent. I was having trouble getting this page to load, and brought it up in IE without a problem. However some sites are having the same problem in IE as in Firefox opening in IE or vice versa doesn't always help. 

TLR If I got another PC connected to it, the only way to test the issue would be to use it for a straight 4 hours and I only have that capability on my main PC because I'm on it for 9 hours for work.

EDIT: Netbook running windows 7 hard wired to router. NO AV or Firewall software enabled. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\User Name>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Venomous
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-87-D4-9D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8d20:9c6e:4c0c:5b7e%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.151.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 02, 2011 8:41:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 03, 2011 8:41:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.151.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.151.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 350276430
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-1C-1B-9C-00-25-D3-EA-92-0B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-EA-92-0B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EC420E9F-D710-473E-8A9F-03C0EC2A5F35}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{446D3305-DBA1-45E9-90C3-1C9E599A88F6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:347d:3152:3f57:689a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::347d:3152:3f57:689a%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\User Name>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Recap: * You have bypass the router, connected straight to the modem and changed the network cable. Network Adapter has the latest driver. You have tested a NB, looking good so far.

Next tasks for you to do:
--See if you have *Bonjour* installed, completely disable the Sevice along with unnecessary Startup apps and other Services that are not needed. Click on Start and type *msconfig* press enter then locate unnecessary that need to be disabled.

--Scan your computer with Free Malwarebytes, no need to post the logs.

--If none of the above works, I would get a new NIC as they are very reasonable.

Post an update please.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

I've already tried booting with all start up and non MS services disabled. I've scanned with Hitman pro 3.5, Malwarebytes, Super Anti Spyware, MS Security Essentials then uninstalled it. 

My mobo has two NICs I'm going to try using the other one see if that makes any difference if not looks like I'm off shopping. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

does not appear correct. Do a nslookup yahoo.com and post the results.

Running no active AV is extremely risky in that you have no realtime protection. Occasional scans are like closing the barn doors after the animals have all left.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

The problem appeared on both the netbook and the desktop when it happened. I was pinging google.com -n 1000 on both wire and they both timed out at the same time. 

I run no script in Firefox which saves me from a lot of ****. I've not been able to find an active AV I was happy with. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User Name>nslookup yahoo.com
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.254: Timed out
*** Default servers are not available
Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.1.254

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: yahoo.com
Addresses: 67.195.160.76, 72.30.2.43, 98.137.149.56, 98.139.180.149
209.191.122.70


C:\Documents and Settings\User Name>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried Public DNS's?

If that didn't work, you might want to contact your ISP.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have an invalid dns server listed. You need to change the dns setting for your dhcp server in the router.

Avast is great. Might try it sometime.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

I was using openDNS i believe. Those settings were in my new router, I didn't take the time to look up the new settings when i switched out to the new router. I actually thought it was the old router causing the problem because it seemed to get better after switching them out, and the old one is no longer working. I'll plug in some good DNS settings and go from there.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

There's no sign of Public DNS's in your ipconfig /all output.


> I was using openDNS i believe.


Please keep us posted.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

I am direct connecting to the modem for the time being. 

ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Viper
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ether
net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-9D-91-07
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
* DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4*

Per 2xg's recommendation. No trouble lately. Because I'm on the computer for 9 hours a day for work I can't switch it out because I need a constant connection, and when I'm off work I don't wanna play with it. 

I'll be sure to plug in proper DNS setting to the new router when I hook it back up and see if that sets me straight. 

It's a Linksys WRT54G, I may buy a new router. I was running DD-WRT on the old WRT54G I had. Where on these forums should I go for advice on either a new router with factory firmware, or a good purchase for loading DD-WRT onto.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to know, thanks for the update.


> Per 2xg's recommendation. No trouble lately. Because I'm on the computer for 9 hours a day for work I can't switch it out because I need a constant connection, and when I'm off work I don't wanna play with it.


You may try contacting your ISP to udpate your DNS's. Give them a recap of what you've done so far.

Do you really need to replace your router if the issue is not your router? Perhaps just to upgrade it?


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah it's acting up again. As of right now some pages are loading others are not. My game communicates with two different servers one for the chat and one for the 3d world. The latency on either one will go sky high. But it's usually one or the other not both.I've also checked a lot of the stats from my DSL modem and they all seem normal.

I also cannot post a quick reply when it's happening. I get a message that the token has expired and I need to reload the page. Only clicking the normal reply button will work.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd still consider contacting your ISP, it could be the Modem too.


EnigmaticOne said:


> Yeah it's acting up again. As of right now some pages are loading others are not. My game communicates with two different servers one for the chat and one for the 3d world. The latency on either one will go sky high. But it's usually one or the other not both.I've also checked a lot of the stats from my DSL modem and they all seem normal.
> 
> I also cannot post a quick reply when it's happening. I get a message that the token has expired and I need to reload the page. Only clicking the normal reply button will work.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, the modem isn't under warranty so that's going to cost me. I'd rather go get my own modem/router. Also they have no idea what they're talking about over there at tech support and with it being as intermittent as it is I cry to think about all the work it's going to take me if it's on their end. I just really wish I had a way to test exactly what was going wrong on my end so I knew exactly what to tell them. I'll call them tomorrow and keep yah updated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

when its acting up do two things

tracert yahoo.com
nslookup yahoo.com

one will trace the router to yahoo and the other will test dns name resolution. 

Post the results. Do this of course when you are having issues with the modem and you are connected to just it.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

Will do, thanks. 

It might be worth mentioning though that when it's acting up, not all connectivity is lost. It's very hit or miss which is what's driving me nuts. It's why I suspected a residual firewall causing issues. So we'll see what happens. Those tests may come up normal while I'm having issues elsewhere.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [98.139.180.149]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.254
2 8 ms 7 ms 8 ms adsl-98-74-202-1.ilm.bellsouth.net [98.74.202.1]

3 11 ms 12 ms 12 ms 12.81.100.42
4 11 ms 11 ms 11 ms 12.81.104.56
5 11 ms 11 ms 10 ms 12.81.56.61
6 11 ms 13 ms 10 ms 65.83.238.190
7 23 ms 22 ms 23 ms cr2.rlgnc.ip.att.net [12.123.152.110]
8 25 ms 25 ms 24 ms cr1.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.3.170]
9 70 ms 20 ms 20 ms wswdc01jt.ip.att.net [12.122.82.221]
10 21 ms 21 ms 21 ms 192.205.32.42
11 40 ms 40 ms 40 ms 64.215.30.22
12 41 ms 41 ms 40 ms ge-0-0-0.pat1.bfz.yahoo.com [216.115.97.199]
13 42 ms 41 ms 41 ms ae-3.msr1.bf1.yahoo.com [216.115.100.29]
14 42 ms 58 ms 42 ms xe-8-0-0.clr2-a-gdc.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.232.91
]
15 43 ms 41 ms 41 ms et-18-25.fab5-1-gdc.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.128.61
]
16 42 ms 42 ms 41 ms po-13.bas2-7-prd.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.129.211]

17 47 ms 41 ms 52 ms ir1.fp.vip.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.180.149]

Trace complete.

nslookup yahoo.com
Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: yahoo.com
Addresses: 98.139.180.149, 209.191.122.70, 67.195.160.76, 72.30.2.43
98.137.149.56


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope this helps, at the time I was unable to connect to wow, or speedtest.net

tracert speedtest.net

Tracing route to speedtest.net [74.209.160.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.254
2 8 ms 7 ms 7 ms adsl-98-74-141-1.ilm.bellsouth.net [98.74.141.1]

3 11 ms 12 ms 11 ms 12.81.100.42
4 12 ms 11 ms 11 ms 12.81.104.56
5 11 ms 12 ms 12 ms 12.81.56.65
6 11 ms 11 ms 10 ms 74.175.192.54
7 72 ms 75 ms 75 ms cr1.rlgnc.ip.att.net [12.123.152.10]
8 72 ms 72 ms 70 ms cr2.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.30.82]
9 73 ms 71 ms 71 ms cr1.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.2.133]
10 74 ms 76 ms 74 ms cr2.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.28.174]
11 71 ms 71 ms 71 ms cr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.122.28.178]
12 71 ms 71 ms 71 ms cr84.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.123.30.249]
13 70 ms 70 ms 70 ms gar4.lsrca.ip.att.net [12.122.129.89]
14 69 ms 69 ms 69 ms 12.86.240.14
15 110 ms 110 ms 110 ms tg9-4.cr01.lsancarc.integra.net [209.63.113.57]

16 110 ms 109 ms 110 ms tg13-1.cr01.sntdcabl.integra.net [209.63.113.106
]
17 293 ms 215 ms 273 ms tg13-4.cr02.sntdcabl.integra.net [209.63.113.134
]
18 110 ms 110 ms 109 ms tg13-1.cr02.rcrdcauu.integra.net [209.63.114.169
]
19 110 ms 110 ms 111 ms tg13-4.cr01.rcrdcauu.integra.net [209.63.114.101
]
20 110 ms 109 ms 111 ms tg13-2.cr01.ptleorte.integra.net [209.63.114.45]

21 110 ms 110 ms 110 ms tg13-1.cr01.sttlwatw.integra.net [209.63.114.97]

22 111 ms 110 ms 110 ms tg9-1.ar10.tkwlwazs.integra.net [209.63.114.126]

23 99 ms 98 ms 99 ms ge6-1.rtr3.lw.netriver.net [64.122.5.50]
24 99 ms 99 ms 99 ms static-74-209-160-12.lynnwood.netriver.net [74.2
09.160.12]

Trace complete.

nslookup speedtest.net
Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: speedtest.net
Address: 74.209.160.12

ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

tracert us.logon.battle.net

Tracing route to us.logon.battle.net [12.129.206.130]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.254
2 7 ms 7 ms 7 ms adsl-98-74-141-1.ilm.bellsouth.net [98.74.141.1]

3 12 ms 12 ms 11 ms 12.81.100.50
4 34 ms 54 ms 12 ms 12.81.56.54
5 11 ms 10 ms 10 ms 12.81.56.63
6 11 ms 106 ms * 74.175.192.94
7 75 ms 72 ms 75 ms cr1.rlgnc.ip.att.net [12.123.152.10]
8 73 ms 71 ms 71 ms cr2.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.30.82]
9 73 ms 72 ms 74 ms cr1.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.2.133]
10 73 ms 75 ms 71 ms cr2.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.28.174]
11 72 ms * 72 ms cr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.122.28.178]
12 83 ms 174 ms 130 ms gar4.lsrca.ip.att.net [12.122.104.89]
13 69 ms 70 ms 71 ms 12-122-254-226.attens.net [12.122.254.226]
14 71 ms 71 ms 71 ms mdf001c7613r0004-gig-12-1.lax1.attens.net [12.12
9.193.246]
15 12.129.211.38 reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

nslookup us.logon.battle.net
Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: us.logon.battle.net
Address: 12.129.206.130


tracert 12.129.206.130

Tracing route to 12.129.206.130 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.254
2 8 ms 7 ms 7 ms adsl-98-74-141-1.ilm.bellsouth.net [98.74.141.1]

3 18 ms 32 ms 11 ms 12.81.100.50
4 * 12 ms 13 ms 12.81.56.54
5 11 ms 10 ms 10 ms 12.81.56.63
6 83 ms 19 ms * 74.175.192.94
7 74 ms 74 ms 72 ms cr1.rlgnc.ip.att.net [12.123.152.10]
8 73 ms 71 ms 71 ms cr2.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.30.82]
9 71 ms 71 ms 71 ms cr1.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.2.133]
10 102 ms 73 ms 73 ms cr2.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.28.174]
11 71 ms 71 ms 71 ms cr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.122.28.178]
12 209 ms 149 ms 69 ms gar4.lsrca.ip.att.net [12.122.104.89]
13 70 ms 70 ms 70 ms 12-122-254-226.attens.net [12.122.254.226]
14 71 ms 71 ms 71 ms mdf001c7613r0004-gig-12-1.lax1.attens.net [12.12
9.193.246]
15 12.129.211.38 reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.

Since our World of Warcraft servers are protected from unsolicited traffic and attacks, all the hops after you have reached our server may give you an error message such as 'Request Timed Out' or 'Destination Net Unreachable'. Our current server names begin with various mixes of numbers and letters, and end in the following addresses: attens.net (example: mdf1-bi8k-1-ve-114.lax1.attens.net)

All error messages you may receive after contacting our server can be safely ignored for troubleshooting purposes, and they do NOT indicate a problem with your internet connection.

74.175.192.94 - Is ATT My ISP.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

Just an update, received this today. 

Hi Ed,

The best thing for us to do at this point is to use a program that can monitor your connection over a few hours.

Using a program such as 3D Traceroute (found: 3d Traceroute) may help us figure out the problem as it will take a trace route over time, rather than only a single moment. If a spike occurs then it will pick it up. Try to use this, and keep it running while you play and until you experience the problem in game to see if it detects anything.

* In the target field of the program enter: 12.129.222.248 (This is the IP address for your main realm, Crushridge.)

You may want to watch it for a short time, at least a few minutes, to see what it does.

There are a few different views you may find useful, a "3D graph" and the "as List". The "as List" view will have a minimum/maximum and average time for each hop as a numerical representation of the graph. It will also display the total lost information per hop, which is useful in locating a potential problem. 

The graph should be more or less level, with usually one slight rise staying again level at that point. Any spikes are just that, lag spikes, and any gaps are lost or timed out requests for data. A couple small spikes may be normal, but we should not see any gaps on a good connection.

To save the Trace information, go into tools in the upper right hand corner and click on Save Trace. I'd like you to click on jpeg in the picture tab, then click on save. Next, if you click on the data tab, with text clicked, click on Save. Save the files somewhere easy for you to find, such as the desktop or My Documents. 

I'll also need to analyze some of your computer's diagnostic files to make sure there's not a 3rd party program that could be the source of this issue.

To obtain the systems diagnostic files, follow the instructions here: Blizzard Support

- Please attach these files to your reply.
- Attachment must be under 5MB
- Attachments must be in BMP,JPG,GIF,TXT, or TGA format
- Make sure that all attachments (up to 4 files allowed) meet the recommended requirements. Security concerns may cause files with other formats or files that are too large to be filtered or deleted without response.

Could you also tell me if you're on a wired or wireless connection?

Thanks!

Anna C.
Customer Services
Blizzard Entertainment
Blizzard Support


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

obviously this is a problem
12.129.211.38 reports: Destination net unreachable

If I ping that ip its unreachable.

Looks to me that Blizzard is having internal routing issues.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

It says that you should expect not to be able to get replies from those servers past a certain point.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try disabling firewall/s and make sure all ports are forwarded thru both routers.

By the way make and models of both routers list please.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Try disabling firewall/s and make sure all ports are forwarded thru both routers.


Posts 1, 9, 12



TheCyberMan said:


> By the way make and models of both routers list please.


Post 22


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Direct connection to the Modem, issue still persist, same issue with the Netbook.

I'll stick with my suggestion - Post# 25.


----------



## EnigmaticOne (Oct 2, 2011)

Much appreciated 2xg I will. I'm running trace route logs with that program so I can pinpoint where the packet loss is occurring and making a list so when I call ATT I can quote specifically without question that it's them to save myself any hassle of them telling me it's on my end. I'll post an update if they resolve it or if I find out more info.


----------

